# 12w4d Gender Guesses?



## wildchic

Hi Ladies :flower:

I had a scan yesterday at 12w4d and sonographer spent about 10minutes trying to get good pics of the nub. 

She also said she is sure of gender and gave a guess.

Anyone care to guess or confirm for me? 

I am in disbelief,lol

TIA
 



Attached Files:







20161007_160315.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 33









20161007_160225.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 30









20161007_160158.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Jen_H

Have you another pic? Is this a potty shot??
If it is, I think the nub on both male and female looks the same at this stage so I'm not sure a potty shot would tell you gender??


----------



## wildchic

Jen_H said:


> Have you another pic? Is this a potty shot??
> If it is, I think the nub on both male and female looks the same at this stage so I'm not sure a potty shot would tell you gender??

Hi, 
Thanks for response. Yes its a potty shot, i know it means nothing at this gestation, just added for refference.
The other 2 pics are nub shots.

I do have other pics
 



Attached Files:







20161007_160253.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6









20161007_160051.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Nub shots look like a boy to me


----------



## ikaria

I also voted :blue:


----------



## EverythingXd

Looks very :blue: to me. Will you be finding out?


----------



## wildchic

EverythingXd said:


> Looks very :blue: to me. Will you be finding out?

Yes, i have to,lol. Cant wait for my 16week scan. Im hoping it stays boy:cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

I will be happy either way as i had prepared myself for a baby girl, even have a name picked already. No clues on names if boy,lol


----------



## darcie

Boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Lucy3

Boy! &#128512;


----------



## Lashes85

Very boy looking nub. Congratulations &#128150;


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies:)

Cant wait to confirm on 3 November. Just told our parents and my sister. Dont want dd1 to know yet as we were all set for girl #4.


----------



## mummy2_1

Fun guess boy


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Boy!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

All boy! :)


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies:)

Still 2.5 weeks to go. Feels like forever!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks all for guessing.

Was confirmed today that baby #4 is a boy :cloud9:

No pics, but will update for anyone who googles in future. I know how frustrating it is when gals dont update.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations! &#128153;


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Looks pretty boyish to me :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sorry just seen your update, congratulations :)


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies

Its been ages since I was on bnb. 

Baby is def a boy. 14w4d old :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

